# EBC Problems



## gameover2145 (May 22, 2009)

First a little background. I had a Turbo XS HPBC on the car set to spike around 21 psi, however the boost would fall off to around 16 psi at redline which I did not want to happen. I got really aggravated about having to pull over and pop the hood every time to make adjustments so I decided to get an EBC. 

I found a Greddy Profec Spec B (the knob model) for pretty cheap as it was used, but I figured it would work fine. I hook it up and start trying to adjust boost. The highest boost I could get out of it (high boost knob all the way to the right) is 16 psi. I figured it was probably a problem with the solenoid or the controller, so I found a brand new one for a decent price and decided to buy it. Hook the new one up, same thing. I'm assuming this is because the wastegate on the K04 is set at like 5 or 6 psi, and the Profec B can only go a certain percentage above that. I just want some insight as to if that assumption is correct and if not, some help trouble shooting. As of now, I have a bunch of money tied up in EBCs and MBCs and no results to show for it. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you running parallel to the N75? Or are you running an ebc in a standalone hookup? If you are running a standalone, although I don't believe its the issue, do you have pictures of the installation?

Check my install pics:

I'll try to link the pictures directly:

























Assuming this is correct, than what setting are you using on the ebc?
On mine I know there is duty cycle and spring pressure, which control the amount of boost and boost spike, respectively. My stock W/G spring is appx 5.6psi.

If ALL of this is set correctly, than the next question is, @ what rpm are you getting 21 psi? Adjusting the spring pressure for me tends to correct this.

Have you done a boost leak test? Although 21psi sounds good it isn't necessarily signs of no boost leak. You could spike 21 psi momentarily until it hits the leak, depending on where you are tapping for your boost gauge.

Just my .02. LMK


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Chip and Boost machine...*

1st off, do you have a chip yet? if not your going to want to get one. GIAC, Revo, UnI would be my 1st 3 choices. 

then your going to want to ditch thoes mbc's for a ModShack Boost Machine. Its a creep/onset, PSI adjusting boost controler. Works wonders. 

FYI though... If you dont have suspension/brakes and decent tires then your gonna wanna step up quickly... things come at you much faster even with the chip and the BM. 

Sry, I dont have any insite on your problems, this is just what I would do. 
good luck


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Unless your made of money, I doubt you are going to want to invest any more into an mbc/ebc.
The one you have should work fine. Its just a matter of getting it to work right with your setup.
I do however agree that you should get a chip, and unless you are using a diode mod currently you might hit limp mode when boosting above the stock 15 psi.


----------



## gameover2145 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry I should have added this in the OP. The car is a 225Q that is modded pretty extensively. 
Mods:
Revo Software
42DD 3" DP
Brullen Catback
APR TIP and Upper IC hoses
CTS FMIC
K&N Cone Filter
ECS Dogbone mounts
H&R Rear Sway bar and springs
Bilstein Shocks.

I'm 99.99% Sure I hooked it up correctly. I've gone over everything more than once because I thought at first I might have installed it wrong. 
Surfinsk8r- I'm running it as a standalone. I hate the N75 so I took it out of the system completely, however it is still plugged in to prevent CEL. The car is also not hitting anywhere close to 21 psi, only 16. I had it at 21 with the MBC. I'm not completely sure about leaks, but VAG COM logging insinuates that I don't have any vac leaks. That could change under boost though, so I don't know.
W225T- I've looked into the Boost machine, however I want a EBC so I can control everything without having to do repeatedly do pulls and then get out and adjust things under the hood.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

gameover2145 said:


> Sorry I should have added this in the OP. The car is a 225Q that is modded pretty extensively.
> Mods:
> Revo Software
> 42DD 3" DP
> ...


I also hate the N75.
If you have VAG-COM, why don't you just log requested boost vs actual boost?
Your REVO software should be requesting more than 16psi, and the mbc would hold the boost higher than that, which would explain the 21psi you had with it.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

oh, as long as you have sway bars and shocks, id say it will work fine.

actually the following will have no impact on how if it works:
42DD 3" DP
Brullen Catback
APR TIP and Upper IC hoses
CTS FMIC
K&N Cone Filter
ECS Dogbone mounts
H&R Rear Sway bar and springs
Bilstein Shocks.

only the chip will.


----------



## gameover2145 (May 22, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> oh, as long as you have sway bars and shocks, id say it will work fine.
> 
> actually the following will have no impact on how if it works:
> 42DD 3" DP
> ...


Thanks for the sarcasm. I only listed all of the mods because people were telling me to get a chip and I wanted to emphasize that the car is not close to stock and that I have experience working on and modding the car. 

Actually the chip doesn't have much of an effect on boost seeing as the N75 is not hooked up. Without that, the computer has no way to control boost besides the N249, which would only be used if the car went into limp mode. 

I'm thinking I may try running the EBC with the N75 and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

The ecu will still see requested boost, by my understanding.
Good luck!


----------



## gameover2145 (May 22, 2009)

It wouldn't really "see" requested boost, it is a preset value. It would "see" actual boost, which at this point is much lower than requested. But I really don't think that in this case the requested boost value has anything to do with whether my EBC will work correctly or not.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Just a thought I guess. VAG-COM tends to find things that otherwise would have cost alot to fix. I'm out of ideas but I'm going to follow this thread.

Bump for an answer!


----------

